# prospective marriage visa, how long is processing time?



## sarah29 (Jan 18, 2011)

hi all
ive applied for a pmv on the 15th of april 2011, im doing it all through an agent. ive done all my medical and police checks now and my agent has sent them to my case officer. just want to know how much longer im going to have to wait? me and my son are desprate to get back to my fiance (my son daddy!) please can some one give me any idea on how long its gonna b?


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

hi Sarah -- surely your agent would have given you an idea? That's their job & what you're paying them for, to advise you of this stuff!!! 
Its going to depend a lot on whether you're from a low risk country (standard time 5 months on DIAC website), or high risk country (standard time 10 times on DIAC website). Individual countries/regions seem to have different times too -- for example if you're in the middle east it might take a year or more, if you're from UK/US maybe just a few months. Waiting times everywhere are being pushed out at the moment though, so if you only applied in April, you're probably going to be waiting a while. Where are you from?


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

The waiting time in VN is 8 months, but I know one case she applied for 309/100 and got visa granted just after 4 months waiting. 

Regards,


----------



## sarah29 (Jan 18, 2011)

theskyisblue said:


> hi Sarah -- surely your agent would have given you an idea? That's their job & what you're paying them for, to advise you of this stuff!!!
> Its going to depend a lot on whether you're from a low risk country (standard time 5 months on DIAC website), or high risk country (standard time 10 times on DIAC website). Individual countries/regions seem to have different times too -- for example if you're in the middle east it might take a year or more, if you're from UK/US maybe just a few months. Waiting times everywhere are being pushed out at the moment though, so if you only applied in April, you're probably going to be waiting a while. Where are you from?


my agent said its taking around 5 months! im from uk.


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

theskyisblue said:


> hi Sarah -- surely your agent would have given you an idea? That's their job & what you're paying them for, to advise you of this stuff!!!
> Its going to depend a lot on whether you're from a low risk country (standard time 5 months on DIAC website), or high risk country (standard time 10 times on DIAC website). Individual countries/regions seem to have different times too -- for example if you're in the middle east it might take a year or more, if you're from UK/US maybe just a few months. Waiting times everywhere are being pushed out at the moment though, so if you only applied in April, you're probably going to be waiting a while. Where are you from?


Hi sky, i just read your psot and had a look at the website it is now saying Low risk is 5 months and high is 12 months!!!!! we applied in August in indonesia for a prospective marriage and we were told average Indo time is 7 months... i just saw your post about waiting times everywhere are being pushed back... what do you mean? shoudl i now be expecting this visa to take longer than 7 months? ;'(


----------



## augenblick (Jul 27, 2011)

MArk Harrison said:


> Hi sky, i just read your psot and had a look at the website it is now saying Low risk is 5 months and high is 12 months!!!!! we applied in August in indonesia for a prospective marriage and we were told average Indo time is 7 months... i just saw your post about waiting times everywhere are being pushed back... what do you mean? shoudl i now be expecting this visa to take longer than 7 months? ;'(


I think you should go by what your CO told you at the time you applied and not by what the website says now.

When my gf applied for the PMV in May the CO said it would take 6-7 months for a decision. At THAT time on the website it said for High Risk countries the PMV processing time was 9 months. And NOW the website says 12 months 

But I don't see how it can take that long seriously. My gf applied 4 months and 1 week ago. After about 2 months everything had been done already, all boxes had been ticked so we have just been waiting ever since 

So obviously our PMVs ARE CAPPED - which is fucking bullshit


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Im not sure if they are capped until right near the end of the financial year as we fill the quota, what appears to take the time is the medicals and perhaps the asio checks? i cant seem to get a straight answer about this.... 

its been a month and i havnt had any response about medical results... i dont know what the norm is in this case  starting to want to email our case officer but... dont want to push too much... anyone know any advice/experience id love to hear it


----------

